# Struggling to find new music



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi Guys, I'm going on a holiday/road trip and I'm getting some music together but I'm struggling to find some new bands albums to fit with my kid of musical taste. I mainly listen to rock music not too heavy and it can be new or old. So I have every guns n roses and slash albums, AC DC, Metallica, Aerosmith, to the classic stuff is covered but I also like new rock and have albums from Black stone cherry and angles and air waves, rooster.

Can people recommend and bands/albums that would fit in with my taste? I recently have listened to American rock from the Dukes of Hazard sound track!


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Rival Sons are my current faves....by your tastes you'll probably like them. Wolf people are also worth checking out, more folk/rock but well worth a listen.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

On the old metal side of things...early Rush, from Fly By Night to Hemispheres. Some Hendrix stuff is great too. Uriah Heep, UFO, Black Sabbath, Dio, Motörhead, even Yes (90125 is an excellent album). 

How about bands like Feeder, Foo Fighters, Pearl Jam, Soundgarden, Nirvana etc?

You might enjoy a bit of Punk/Metal such as Nofx, Propaghandi, Pennywise, Blink 182, Millencollion and the most excellent Alkaline Trio...

If you want to try some emo, then Thursday are a brilliant band to introduce you to a new genre. Have a listen to "Understanding in a car crash" and see if that tickles your fancy. 

If you like Thursday and want to go a bit harder, then Alexisonfire are superb. Before you know it you will be appreciating proper screamo bands like Indian Summer! Lol. 

Once you have crossed over to the dark side, you can burn your Guns & Roses LPs in celebration


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

an artist not mentioned on DW...Ben Harper, worth a listen.


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

Tried Spotify?

If I get bored of any of my playlists I've made up you just click Radio or browse other playlists and there is tons of music to choose from 

Some days I just click on a random playlist then any music I like I add it to my own collection


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

As above spotify.

Looking at what you've mentioned;
Disturbed
Five finger death punch
Stone sour


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Eclipse, Bleed and Scream. Just listen to the title track and you should like.
Black Country Communion
H.E.A.T. Address the Nation

If you want to go back in time Scorpions,Blackfoot,Kiss(Alive 2) all worth a listen.


----------



## jonnyboyctr (Nov 7, 2012)

Check out Alterbridge, if you like GnR your bound to like them, the lead singer gues vocals on alot of Slashes solo album


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

This is my sort of genre :thumb:

have a listen to the following

Live
Seether
Hinder
Theory of A Deadman
3 Doors Down
The Black Keys
Creed
Foo Fighters

I could name loads more


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

I've used this site to find new listening material.

http://www.besteveralbums.com/index.php

I then listened to the stuff I might like on Spotify. If I do like it then I buy it.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't buy it. I'll be cheaper to keep using spotify.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

As per title I'm always looking for new bands and have recently come across these bands which I really like:-

Blackberry Smoke - 



Taddy Porter
The Temperance Movement


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

You might like listening to a band called The Dirty Feel. Their deput album called 'Truth Be Told' came out a few months ago. The track 'Keep On' is my favourite and is a pretty good driving track. 'Lovin You' is also a good track.


----------



## CleanCar99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Deezer + adblock plus http://adblockplus.org and deezer becomes free, forever.

Adblock Plus is free, and ensures no adverts on youtube videos, sky news videos etc or any website ever again. Heaven.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Buckcherry have old vibes ish


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

if you like Metallica, you'll probably like Evile...:devil:






also Airbourne (ac/dc stylee)






Black Stone Cherry






Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

also can't go wrong with the classics...:thumb: 
Led Zeppelin 
Black Sabbath
Deep Purple

or all the glorious 80's "**** rock"...
Motley Crue
Van Halen
Poison

grunge...
Nirvana
Soundgarden
Pearl Jam
Alice In Chains
Stone Temple Pilots


i could go on... 
wish i could send you one of my itunes playlists, i think it would fit your original post description perfectly...:driver::devil:


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> Hi Guys, I'm going on a holiday/road trip and I'm getting some music together but I'm struggling to find some new bands albums to fit with my kid of musical taste.
> 
> With a road trip, to much heavy rock tires you out. Consider a mix of all sorts and styles of music which will fit in with mood and pace easier.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

S63 said:


> an artist not mentioned on DW...Ben Harper, worth a listen.


very good artist. not a big fan of their last album, but diamonds on the inside was great :thumb:


----------



## matt.allen123 (Feb 4, 2013)

A day to remember, black veil brides, stone sour, alter bridge loads! pop goes punk is alright swell if you want a mix of stuff


----------

